
Why move to New York when you can just go online? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/opinion/30wasik.html?pagewanted=all
======
lsb
Because talking to people is a much richer interaction that just typing, and
camming still feels weird.

Also, having grown up in Brooklyn, I find Manhattan quite a thrilling place to
visit.

------
gits_tokyo
NYC the capital of the world, hmmm.... the NET is the new capital of the
world.

------
duckbridge
Although the internet may not be as poetic as traveling to NYC and finding
your "big break," it's a whole lot cheaper, and possibly more effective these
days.

------
BrentRitterbeck
Any experiences people wish to share about their own move to NYC? How much did
it cost to get established? How much would it cost to get established if you
wanted to live in a part of the city without worrying for your safety?

~~~
mahmud
NYC is safe, man. Last summer two of my good friends and my girlfriend all
moved to NYC. Harlem, Williamsburg Brooklyn, and Lower Manhattan respectively.
One is a rapper and english lit working with Literacy Through Hip Hop,
coaching kids, making about $2k a month and he did fine. The other is a
fashion reporter, blogger and PR guy, an struggling one at that; Made just
about as much but nighlife was bleeding him, IIRC. My gf is a singer and we
had a free apartment (I couldn't tell you how much it cost, but it was on Park
Ave and 57th) however a lot of her friends where struggling artists and actors
and there were shared apartments where one could get a bed for $400/mo or so
in theater district.

FWIW, we find Sydney to be heaps more expensive than NYC; at least I do. But
Sydney is far more habitable.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
Well, it's pretty much Chicago or NYC next year so I can be close to the
exchanges. If I get lucky, maybe I could even end up in Frankfurt. In all
three cases, it's the cost I am worried about.

